
Mark Zuckerberg married - cr4zy
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/timeline/story?ut=32&wstart=1335855600&wend=1338533999&hash=10100387011762121&pagefilter=3
======
faramarz

      The last week for Zuckerberg: 
      Monday: Girlfriend got M.D. 
      Tuesday: 28th birthday. 
      Friday: IPO. 
      Saturday: Married.
    

<http://twitter.com/#!/gizmosachin/status/204032145591767040>

Amazing!

~~~
jasonwatkinspdx
I'd guess that the first two are coincidence, and the latter two chosen.
Interesting to try and see a person just through the purity of fact of choice
rather than media narrative.

~~~
JohnLBevan
Was the IPO Hackathon his stag do?

------
matthew-wegner
For the HN crowd that likes random behind-the-scenes details:

In the photo, the sun is low and behind them. This makes great rim light--and
looks fantastic through the veil--but it also means you need to use strobes or
a reflector to light their faces.

It's probably a reflector, gold side up, something like this:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/justin_fotog/6018934549/>

They're _super_ glare-y to look at; it's kind of hard to keep your eyes open
and make any kind of normal face...

~~~
xxbondsxx
It's really common to see people squinting / looking horrible with reflectors.
I would guess a flash because Priscila looks quite relaxed, and most wedding
photographers work without assistants.

~~~
cdcarter
I would guess that a Zuckerberg wedding afforded a second shooter and/or
assistant.

------
pg
Congratulations Mark and Priscilla!

~~~
boyter
Frankly that's all that needed to be said. No talk about pre-nups, IPO's or
Facebook. Just that a high profile, but obviously loving couple tied the knot.
Makes me smile just thinking about it.

Congratulations to them both as well.

~~~
Locke1689
It's inspiring for me that Mark went through such an incredible ordeal in the
founding of Facebook but he was still able to make it work between him and
Priscilla. It shows that you can have a relationship while also trying to
change the world (and, hell, your partner may be what gets you through).

------
ComputerGuru
I see a lot of posts regarding gold-digging and motives - and I just want to
say that _if_ there's one person you can marry knowing what their true
intentions are, the only thing better than a college girlfriend is a high-
school one :)

(Kinda like Mr and Mrs Obama)

~~~
reneherse
Absolutely. Gotta hand it to a couple who's kept it together for over nine
years, through the birth and growing pains of an unprecedented company, and
med school to boot.

Congratulations!

------
xpose2000
Man, this kid is having the time of his life right now. How can any guy beat
IPO + married in two days? Good for him, and take that vacation while you
still can!

From what I hear, the pressure starts to build when your a public company.
Those quarterly earnings should be interesting.

~~~
dkokelley
Yeah, pressure from people who have authority to fire you. I don't think
that's the case for Zuckerberg.

 _"Even after the IPO, Zuckerberg remains Facebook's single largest
shareholder, with 503.6 million shares. And he controls the company with 56
percent of its voting stock."_
(<http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47491836/ns/business/>)

Does anyone know what sort of recourse the minority shareholders and the other
44% voting holders have if Mark runs the company into the ground?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Pretty sure he's not planning on running it into the ground.

~~~
nnnnnnnn
No on said he did. Nobody plans on running companies into the ground.

It still occurs with unsurprising regularity. Lots of interesting books out
there which talk about why.

~~~
rwmj
Unfortunately people _do_ plan to run companies into the ground (usually so
they can exit the smoking shell with a fat profit) which is why these laws are
necessary.

------
stephengillie
As erdemozkan stated in a duplicate discussion: _Mark married Priscilla one
day after the IPO. That means they were waiting for IPO to get married._

Sorry for asking a question that may seem obvious to others, but _why_ were
they waiting for the IPO? Is it for financial or legal reasons, such as a
Community Property State?

Did Zuckerberg sign a prenuptial agreement? An internet search implies he
didn't. This reminds me of Tom Leykis' advice that everyone have a prenup, for
many reasons. On the other side, some spouses have created companies by
divorcing a business owner and taking half of the company.

How has Mark Zuckerberg protected his ownership of Facebook from his marriage?
How would you?

[1]<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3997659>

~~~
ChuckMcM
He didn't "wait until the IPO" according to people who knew, he waited for her
to graduate. The timing of the IPO is very hard to predict given it requires
sign off by the SEC, graduation on the other hand, pretty easy.

I don't doubt for a minute that they have some sort of agreement in place in
the event of a separation. While most might think such an agreement would
benefit Mark, the real beneficiary are Facebook shareholders if splitting up
required selling shares to split proceeds. That could really move the stock
unreasonably.

However, as I know a number of people who are (some of whom merely were :-)
very very wealthy, they share a common difficulty in dating post wealth. Not
that every potential spouse is a "gold digger" but the people who are inclined
to be one come out of the wood work apparently. It can be a very sad thing,
being lonely and knowing how that makes you a target. So having someone you
know (and knew) when you were just a crazy dreamer, and they still wanted to
be with you, is a very priceless thing.

~~~
sayemm
_So having someone you know (and knew) when you were just a crazy dreamer, and
they still wanted to be with you, is a very priceless thing._

Amen. I agree, minus the prenup part though - I'm not cynical about
Mark/Priscilla's love for each other because of your last sentence there, like
I highly doubt that the Gates have that kind of arrangement either. As someone
who's young, crazy, and laser-focused on the startup game, and still so far
away from where I want to be in life, that's something that's in the back of
my mind all the time whenever I'm seeing someone special. Thanks for the
comment.

~~~
sneak
> As someone who's young, crazy, and laser-focused on the startup game, and
> still so far away from where I want to be in life, that's something that's
> in the back of my mind all the time whenever I'm seeing someone special.

Shouldn't you keep "I should get rich first" in the back of your mind instead?
You can always not marry them.

~~~
sayemm
Oh it is. 24/7, but not when I'm hanging out with her, or at least I try not
to : )

------
cr4zy
If you're not on Facebook, it's just this pic. <http://imgur.com/zxZkN>

~~~
kevinpet
I have a Facebook account, I just refuse to login to it unless I want to
actually access my Facebook account.

~~~
sneak
It's ok, the tracking cookie they leave on your machine while you're logged
out will eventually correlate to a login session and they'll have your
browsing history anyway.

------
Alex3917
I guess his girlfriend finally got tired of seeing wedding ads every time on
Facebook.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Like being married helps with that...

------
joshu
Ok. In what way is this Hacker News?

~~~
bromagosa
Yeah, I too was surpised by how many people in the HN community love gossip
news...

~~~
mkr-hn
Random celebrity gets married: off-topic

Tech celebrity gets married: 200+ votes

Reddit is at least aware of the inevitable failings of any successful
community and lets me hide boring stories and collapse boring discussion
threads.

------
staunch
This thread really is an embarrassment. Ugh.

------
pacomerh
When I look at Mark, it's hard for me to look at him as a regular human being,
he has so much people under his position I tend to forget guys like him can
also get married and laugh about small jokes. With that much money, how do you
get to trust anyone?, how do you talk to new friends knowing they're telling
you the truth. That's why I think he's some kind of cyborg. Well I wish him
good, and I think he's made a great decisions by still keeping facebook under
his control.

~~~
theorique
I suspect it helps that he was dating this girl since before The Facebook. She
was, presumably, into him before he was "The" Mark Zuckerberg.

------
stevenj
Wow, what a week for the two of them!

Monday: she earned her MD.

Friday: Facebook goes public.

Saturday: they get married, to the surprise of their guests. [1]

[1] [http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-
zuckerbe...](http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-zuckerberg-
marries-girlfriend-20120519,0,3666424.story)

------
jon6
thank god this is on hacker news

~~~
unimpressive
Why?

I mean, I know it's interesting to think about how you manage Facebook and a
marriage at the same time, but this news doesn't seem god-thankingly urgent.

EDIT: Ah, sarcasm. The bane of net conversations everywhere.

~~~
thesis
I think he was being sarcastic... That's how I read it.

------
dbbolton
This really stimulates my intellectual curiosity.

------
aaronsw
Did they also hack this to autopost to Facebook?

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Of course, the ring had a wireless electromagnetic sensor and Mark was using
gloves so it only triggers when he puts it on her finger.

------
iag
I'm kinda disappointed that he didn't wear his trademark hoodie to the wedding
like the way he did to the IPO roadshow. :/

~~~
derefr
I'm not--someone who takes marriage more seriously than running a multi-
billion-dollar company, has their priorities straight. :)

------
benblodgett
Regardless of your individual opinion of Zuckerberg, it is really sad that
this thread contains comments outside of "Congratulations". He is a large part
of tech whether you like it or not, and should be considered a peer that
merits nothing but support on his special day.

------
shmerl
> You must log in to see this page.

Fail.

------
zackzackzack
I wonder how thick the stack of pre nup papers are.

~~~
adventureful
I seriously doubt there was a pre-nup.

California would shred through it anyway.

~~~
mahyarm
How do you know they signed the marriage paperwork? A wedding isn't a
paperwork party and CA isn't a common law marriage state.

------
jdhouse4
People should be happy for Zuck and Pricilla. Any claims by those who don't
know Pricilla that this is other than for love should really get a check-up on
their humanity. Not that they'll ever read this, but congrads to them both.

~~~
strait
Hey, not bad.

------
djahng
The title is fine, I had no trouble understanding it. The ambiguity of
"married" did not lead me to believe that Mark acted as officiant in a wedding
ceremony, nor did the open-ended past tense of of the term lead me to believe
that Mark was married 150 years ago. If you can't access the page that the
link points to, and are really concerned about the truthiness of the title,
then there's this website called google.com that makes finding answers fairly
simple. If you think that this is celebrity gossip and that searching for the
truth would be a waste of time, then don't...

------
rgc5
they married because she finished med school, not because of the IPO.

~~~
Drbble
That would be quite a motivator for PChan to stick through the MD slog.

------
wslh
The photos are not tagged! shame on you Mark!

------
tersiag
Congratulations Mark and Priscilla!!!

ps. He is wearing a suit to honor HIS WOMAN. He is showing her that he can
suit up for her

~~~
dfh99
please don't think of her as "HIS WOMAN" (or him as her man). this implies
ownership, and marriage is not about ownership. he might have worn it out of
respect/love for her, yes.

~~~
tomjen3
Please stop that PC nonsense. Marriage is ownership -- they have a monopoly on
each others sexual-ability and in the event of a divorce they will properly
have to split the money fifty-fifty.

~~~
uptown
"in the event of a divorce they will properly have to split the money fifty-
fifty."

Yeah ... 'cause I'm sure a guy that just became a multi-billionaire didn't
have a prenup.

------
bromagosa
Sorry but... how is this relevant?

------
theorique
That's a rather eventful 36 hour timeframe for Mark. I wonder what it all felt
like?

~~~
fusiongyro
Based on the picture, I'd guess "exhausting."

~~~
theorique
Yeah, he looks a bit dazed.

------
ptrklly
Whether it's rational or not, this makes me like Zuckerberg a lot more. It
seems like a good way to keep your head focused on what matters, to marry the
same week that your company goes public.

------
ComputerGuru
This is very off-topic, but then again, the entire thread more or less is. So
with that disclaimer: does anyone else think he looks like a much, much
slimmer, younger Michael Caine?

------
stesch
Place 1 on the front page of hacker news? WTF?

~~~
phenom
Totally agree... Is it gossip news or something?

------
gouranga
Perhaps it's the British in me, but yawn.

------
tezza
Mazel Tov to Mark & Priscilla .

Nice simple way to have a wedding.

------
lincolnwebs
You know how I know he's in love? He put on a tie.

------
pknerd
Hope and wish that relationship will not go up and down and severe hiccups
like Stock Shares.

------
kzahel
If I were Mark I would proceed to run the company into the ground. Just for
fun.

------
dumbfounder
I think he just needed some financial security before he settled down.

------
democracy
"in front of a very small number of family and friends, around 100."

indeed...

------
QuarkSpark
When/How/Why did HN turn into an entertainment gossip site?

------
stroboskop
I cannot comment on the content at all because I can't access the submission.

Pages submitted to HN should simply not be behind login walls, which is why I
flagged this.

This thread already has multiple references to the fact that you have to log
in to see the submitted post. There are many HN users without a FB account.
For them, the headline of the submission cannot be verified by clicking on the
link.

Although there is a large intersection between the two groups of HN and FB
users, you don't have to be signed up with any other webservice in order to
use HN. This is not only about FB. As a matter of principle posts to HN should
be accessible for all HN users without requiring them to sign up with any
other webservice.

However, this is up to PG and the HN community. It would be good if PG
provided a guideline whether submissions behind login walls are accepted or
not.

~~~
alecbenzer
Dis-allowing links like this seems extreme. I think appending something like
"[requires facebook]" to the title as a matter of etiquette would work.

As a kind of loose analogy, no one really has problems with links to pdfs, but
you don't need to have a pdf reader to sign up for HN (and I often see the
"[pdf]" notice appended to such links).

~~~
tommi
That's not an analogy. Anybody with a computer can get a PDF reader without
giving your information to a third party. There many PDF readers, not just
one.

I vote for disallowing links that require login for the reasons explained in
grand parent's comment.

~~~
romeodelight
it's a photo of someone who just got married. lighten up.

------
loverobots
_Chan's ring featured only a "very simple ruby," a source authorized by the
couple to speak told the AP._

That explains why she isn't smiling :) . Seriously people, smile for crying
out loud. You know billions of people will see that picture over the years.

~~~
andrewcooke
eh, this comment seems like a fractal snapshot of the whole thread.

why on earth do you feel any kind of right to be telling some random people
you don't know how to behave? why does hn feel the need to have some private
moment from these people's lives on the front page? why does this matter to
me, a hacker? but is a wedding private? isn't it a public statement? why does
a hacker like zuckenberg (sp?) need to make a public statement like this (i've
been living w the same person for 20 years and neither of us see a need to get
married)? and why rings? what the kind of ancient property-related crap is
that? but that gets back to public statements. and why can't he do his tie up
- he looks a mess? and now am i as bad as the person i am replying to?

and most of all, why take a photo with their washing line in the background?

------
sodelate
Zuckerberg,congratulations

------
commonersense
tl;dr

On the heels of his decision to accept the public's money, Mark Zuckerberg
ensures for himself a future tax break.

------
no-espam
He's not too smart is he? Married in CA right when the money starts rolling
in. HALF! I hope he has a good prenup.

~~~
ivankirigin
This is one of the most disappointing threads I've ever seen on Hacker News.

~~~
loverobots
On the other hand the reality is that divorce does happen and for people with
$20 billion fortunes is different. I wonder if the Google founders have
prenups in place.

~~~
petercooper
Though to be fair, if you have a lavish lifestyle and go from $20bn to $10bn,
I suspect it's going to hurt a lot less than having say $4m and losing half.

------
jiggy2011
I wonder how many mistresses he is allowed?

------
stalert
Off topic. If you're bored:

insanitology.com

[just a few funny interesting vids]

------
JosephHatfield
Can you imagine if Mark had married a man? Now THAT would have been
interesting, if only for the media reaction. Now trying to guess who would
have been the perfect husband for him... :)

------
gry
I first saw the news on CNN and groaned at the headline.

<http://cl.ly/0S0Q1D1D2c1y1I42393B>

Yet, it seems to be fact.

I believe Zuck believes Facebook is the vehicle for these announcements and
interactions, ergo his play. The announcement via FB is fair and true. I think
it's a good move.

I'm disheartened to see it right after the IPO. It's rare a wedding happens
overnight, let alone an IPO, so it feels deliberate to me.

And yet, given how blindsided they were with Beacon and its ilk, I can imagine
the circumstance being nothing more than.

tl;dr: I don't understand Zuckerberg or Facebook.

